# What are the most overrated computer games ever?



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2013)

Morrowind.  I found it virtually unplayable.  Not shit, not the worst ever, just rubbish.  No idea what people saw in it.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

GTA


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

Kid_Eternity


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> GTA


This by a country mile.  Not tried GTA V, but GTA generations III and IV basically consisted of the shit bits of other games jammed on a repetitive cycle, broken up with irritating cut scenes, inconsistent character motivation and stupid minigames.  The driving was annoying, the shooting was annoying, the whole game was annoying.

I quite liked the original GTA, mind.  Fast-paced silly fun.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Also, Fallout 3.  SO SLOW.  After umpteen hours, I'm still trudging around with nothing of note having happened.  I'M GIVING UP NOW THANK YOU.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> This by a country mile.  Not tried GTA V, but GTA generations III and IV basically consisted of the shit bits of other games jammed on a repetitive cycle, broken up with irritating cut scenes, inconsistent character motivation and stupid minigames.  The driving was annoying, the shooting was annoying, the whole game was annoying.
> 
> I quite liked the original GTA, mind.  Fast-paced silly fun.



GTA2 was pretty much the same as 1 and I liked them both. But I agree with you about the rest.

The thing is, they look good, and I'm even pining for a go of the new one because I've seen some videos on youtube and it looks excellent. My problem is that I don't think I like open world games. They sound great in theory, but in reality, you either follow the storyline - in which case the open bit becomes redundant - or you have to invent your own 'missions'. I saw a guy trying to get to the top of the tallest mountain in the game, and I was thinking, "I want to have a go so I can get on top of the mountain!" But then what? I've have to invent another task to do to make it interesting to me.

So then we have a huge game where you can do anything, but nothing is spelled out for you - it just becomes a bit like real life then, except you can smash stuff up and shoot people. Meh.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Similarly, there has been a lot of publicity about somebody starting an in-game photography club, taking great shots of in-game scenery.

I just want to scream: GO INTO THE WORLD AND TAKE SOME ACTUAL PHOTOS!  Games should be about what games are good at, not shit and pointless versions of things that real life is better at.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> "I want to have a go so I can get on top of the mountain!" But then what?
> 
> .



Brutally murder some hikers then base jump off the mountain 

Most overrated in my view are the FIFA games but until Pro Evo get their act together, they are the best we currently have for football on a console.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

souljacker said:


> Brutally murder some hikers then base jump off the mountain
> 
> Most overrated in my view are the FIFA games but until Pro Evo get their act together, they are the best we currently have for football on a console.


But no one says FIFA is the best game ever. Just the best football game. And it's true.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't see how you can say FIFA is overrated.  They are what they are -- football games.  They are rated no better or worse than you would expect on that basis.

GTA, on the other hand, is treated like gaming's answer to a great work of art.  It really isn't.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Those fighting games where you press lots buttons to punch and kick people


----------



## souljacker (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> But no one says FIFA is the best game ever. Just the best football game. And it's true.



True but its still fucking shit.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

souljacker said:


> True but its still fucking shit.


It's just one of those genres that you either find fun or not.  I'm no fan of football games (not any more at least -- I was right into them until about 1995), but I still think it's pretty good at what it does.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

souljacker said:


> True but its still fucking shit.



I could accept this as a valid argument if you hadn't already declared a bias for Pro Evo. You're just a disappointed fan-boy


----------



## Mrak (Oct 3, 2013)

Real time strategy games like C&C and Warcraft. I found it endlessly frustrating to constantly have to restart from the beginning. Give me Civilization any day!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

These days I am pretty disappointed by any game not called Pokemon.  But that's another story.


----------



## snadge (Oct 3, 2013)

World of Warcraft, amazing PvP but having to grind continuously to compete fairly is ridiculous. 

The PvE is one enormous grindfest but the PvEers think that is the game.... I don't PvE and hate FPS.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Morrowind.  I found it virtually unplayable.  Not shit, not the worst ever, just rubbish.  No idea what people saw in it.



get out!


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

The later versions of Call of Duty have not lived up to the hype!	I think World At War was the last decent one they did.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

Star Wars Galaxies was a massive let down too


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Star Wars Galaxies was a massive let down too


Let down is not the same as overrated though.  In a way, it's the opposite.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> The later versions of Call of Duty have not lived up to the hype!	I think World At War was the last decent one they did.



The Call of Duty games are all pretty good, but they're definitely overrated, so belong on this thread. The one-player part of the games, especially MW and WaW were great, but it's the online multiplayer that gets people wanking, I reckon. I think it's because they appear quite realistic and they're the first of this type to become popular on consoles. PC gamers have had this kind of game for a while so it's a big "meh" from them.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

There's not many games that I honestly feel are overrated.  Underrated, yes.  But not many games really inspire plaudits, and they tend to be ones that deserve it.  With the clear exception of GTAs III to V.  And Fallout 3.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Assassins Creed. It's so, so dull.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

The Sims


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> The Sims


I think you have a different definition of "rated" to the rest of us.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

Infinity Blade


----------



## Mrak (Oct 3, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> Assassins Creed. It's so, so dull.



I agree with this. Tried to play a couple of them. Dull as fuck. "Look! I can climb up a wall!" So could the dude in Castlevania.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

All the Gran Turismo games.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

I loved Assassins Creed 2.  Brilliant story, brilliant game mechanics, brilliantly realised city that genuinely _was_ fun to play in.  It was everything GTA wished it could be but wasn't.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

All the Battlefield games. And Halo.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

Am I allowed to nominate things I haven't played? 

I'm going to _guess_ that Portal 2 isn't as good as was claimed. I've actually got it to play (thanks to a very generous donation by Cid!) but haven't got around to it yet. The reviews all make it sound like they've taken one of the best games ever and, while not quite ruining it, have ripped the guts out of it. I remember the fuss that was made about it when it came out, but haven't heard much since. Maybe that means it isn't actually rated that highly but everyone got carried away with the hype when it was new?


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I think you have a different definition of "rated" to the rest of us.



what?   who made you referee ?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> All the Battlefield games. And Halo.



The first Battlefield was amazing! Huge maps, flyable aircraft, drivable tanks. Are you forgetting what FPSs were like before then?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll admit I haven't played the first Battlefield, I should have said all the ones I've played which is precisely two of them.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> what?   who made you referee ?


I'm not the referee, the public at large are.

Metacritic results for The Sims series.

Generally medium rated, with metascores ranging from 52 to 92 depending on the game, but with most games in the region of 75 to 85.  That's pretty decent, but it's not going to make any top-100 lists.  I don't think you can describe a game as "overrated" unless people wax lyrical about it.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

Its one of the top selling titles of all time!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Its one of the top selling titles of all time!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims



Popularity doesn't equal highly-rated.

Shakin' Stevens was the biggest selling artist in the 80s, but you don't hear people going on about how good he was.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Its one of the top selling titles of all time!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sims


So's Angry Birds and Peggle.  Doesn't mean people *rate* them.

Ditto for any number of populist films, books and TV.  Do people "rate" X-Factor, or do they just watch it for fun?


----------



## ffsear (Oct 3, 2013)

HA,   sorry,   your talking about actual "ratings" given by IGN etc ? My bad


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

It doesn't have to be an official rating!

When was the last time you saw someone say, "You MUST play the Sims...it's amazing!"?


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> This by a country mile.  Not tried GTA V, but GTA generations III and IV basically consisted of the shit bits of other games jammed on a repetitive cycle, broken up with irritating cut scenes, inconsistent character motivation and stupid minigames.  The driving was annoying, the shooting was annoying, the whole game was annoying.
> 
> I quite liked the original GTA, mind.  Fast-paced silly fun.


Much prefer Saints Row, at least it revels in it's silliness.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

ffsear said:


> HA,   sorry,   your talking about actual "ratings" given by IGN etc ? My bad


No, it can also be personal opinion.  But I've never heard anybody go on about how good The Sims is.  They may enjoy playing it as their downtime zone-out, but that doesn't mean they'll put it up there as one of the greats.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

...or people taking time off work for the latest release in the franchise, like people do with GTA and CoD?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez and I keep apparently making the same point at the same time, but it takes me slightly longer to make it


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm gonna stop posting in this thread because kabbes is saying everything I want to.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 3, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Those fighting games where you press lots buttons to punch and kick people


They are much more fun with plenty of weed and spesh, and two controllers. 

- a button mash ninja


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

FFS!


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

Now neither of us will post and the over-raters will get their way


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Actually, there is a certain irony here.  By saying that The Sims is overrated, ffsear is implicitly highly rating it.  And thus proving himself right.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 3, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Shakin' Stevens was the biggest selling artist in the 80s, but you don't hear people going on about how good he was.



You do in my house. The man was a legend.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

The highest rated game on metacritic is Grand Theft Auto IV.

There seem to have been a few of these recently, BioShock infinite was the greatest game of the generation, then so was last of us and then so was gtav.

I found Battlefield 3 particularly uninspiring, and really don't get the fascination with skyrim.  And mass effect was so, so dull.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> The highest rated game on metacritic is Grand Theft Auto IV.
> 
> There seem to have been a few of these recently, BioShock infinite was the greatest game of the generation, then so was last of us and then so was gtav.
> 
> I found Battlefield 3 particularly uninspiring, and really don't get the fascination with skyrim.  And mass effect was so, so dull.


I'm with you until Mass Effect.  I loved Mass Effects I and II.  I never played III, for some reason.  I think I got put off by everybody trashing the ending.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 3, 2013)

Candy Crush Saga.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I'm with you until Mass Effect.  I loved Mass Effects I and II.  I never played III, for some reason.  I think I got put off by everybody trashing the ending.


 
It's a really good game.  Just make up your own ending (the end is well signposted).


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

I was one of the apparent minority who played using a FemShep.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I was one of the apparent minority who played using a FemShep.


 
Doesn't everyone?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

8ball said:


> Doesn't everyone?


Not according to BioWare's stats.  IIRC, It was about 16%.

EDIT: my memory is slightly off.  It was 18%.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

Christ, don't start talking about it as well!

I think I just don't like bioware post KOTOR.  I found dragon age really dull too.  Never finished it.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Not according to BioWare's stats.  IIRC, It was about 16%.
> 
> EDIT: my memory is slightly off.  It was 18%.


 
How odd.  I'm almost always female in role playing games. 

I'm male the rest of the time by necessity.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Batman: Arkham Asylum.  Universally loved, except by me, who hated it.


----------



## 8den (Oct 3, 2013)

I found assassins creed 2 incredibly dull and had a ridiculous ending.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Batman: Arkham Asylum.  Universally loved, except by me, who hated it.



Me too!  Didn't get it.  It's just an action game with all the usual bits.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Christ, don't start talking about it as well!
> 
> I think I just don't like bioware post KOTOR.  I found dragon age really dull too.  Never finished it.



+1 for dragon age.  I bought it, played it, got bored and gave up.  Crap.

Last gave I ever bought.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 3, 2013)

Baldur's Gate 2 is a good game but it's not one of the all-time greats, as is often claimed. It's too difficult for one thing.

Warcraft 3 was very disappointing after the brilliant Warcraft 2. No atmosphere, and the tiny armies look increasingly ridiculous.

Freelancer was a poor man's Elite (except it was actually more expensive).


----------



## Mrak (Oct 3, 2013)

tommers said:


> Christ, don't start talking about it as well!
> 
> I think I just don't like bioware post KOTOR.  I found dragon age really dull too.  Never finished it.



What was that Chinese Bioware RPG for the original Xbox? I think it was Bioware, anyway. That was an underrated game, imho. And, I guess, off topic for this thread.


----------



## Mrak (Oct 3, 2013)

Also, Dragon's Age took me three goes to get through. I got into it by the end. The new Batman games are about as dynamic as Double Dragon, but with none of the nostalgia.


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 3, 2013)

I loved Arkham Asylum - I thought it was better than the reviews, it's probably nudging into my top ten games ever, but I couldn't be bothered with Arkham City.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 3, 2013)

8ball said:


> How odd.  I'm almost always female in role playing games.
> 
> I'm male the rest of the time by necessity.


generally the same here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 3, 2013)

in going to get torched i know, but recently for me - the last of us, i just couldnt get into it


----------



## 8ball (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrak said:


> What was that Chinese Bioware RPG for the original Xbox? I think it was Bioware, anyway. That was an underrated game, imho. And, I guess, off topic for this thread.


 
Jade Empire.  That was excellent.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

8ball said:


> Jade Empire.  That was excellent.



Yeah. Really enjoyed that,


----------



## golightly (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought that Bioshock Infinite was over-rated.  Very pretty, but just a shooter when all said and done.


----------



## Chz (Oct 3, 2013)

Immediately coming to mind:

GTA IV (but the others were worthy)
Bioshock Infinite (good, but not the fucking second coming)
Angry. Fucking. Birds.
Starcraft and Starcraft 2. It beggared belief how SC beat out TA.

I thought the two Arkham games (even though they're much the same) were a breath of fresh air. They deserve their reputation.

Currently underrated - Rayman Legends is freakin' awesome.


----------



## Mrak (Oct 3, 2013)

Actually, the first Bioshock was pretty much impossible for me to get into. And I really, really, wanted to. The concept is great. It just bored me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 3, 2013)

fractionMan said:


> Morrowind.  I found it virtually unplayable.  Not shit, not the worst ever, just rubbish.  No idea what people saw in it.



I found it dull as hell, same with Oblivion, from what I've seen of Skyrim its the same sort of thing.

Flat and lifeless world where the questgivers bend over backwards to let the player do what he wants.


----------



## captainmission (Oct 3, 2013)

FTL
Skyrim
Diablo


----------



## kabbes (Oct 3, 2013)

Mrak said:


> Actually, the first Bioshock was pretty much impossible for me to get into. And I really, really, wanted to. The concept is great. It just bored me.


Yeah, same here.


----------



## Silva (Oct 3, 2013)

GTA III-SA. I like the games, but only until there's a major firefight. The whole game revolves around spray and pray, except the eagle-eyed enemies.


----------



## Garek (Oct 3, 2013)

Halo


----------



## Corax (Oct 3, 2013)

8den said:


> I found assassins creed 2 incredibly dull and had a ridiculous ending.


I found the same with AC1.  Don't know about the ending, as I got bored waaaaay before that.

Never tried the later ones, totally put me off.


----------



## Corax (Oct 3, 2013)

Garek said:


> Halo


Hi


----------



## golightly (Oct 3, 2013)

Diablo 3 was the biggest waste of money as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2013)

golightly said:


> Diablo 3 was the biggest waste of money as far as I'm concerned.



Apparently it's actually good on consoles.


----------



## 8den (Oct 3, 2013)

Silva said:


> GTA III-SA. I like the games, but only until there's a major firefight. The whole game revolves around spray and pray, except the eagle-eyed enemies.




Its the size and lack of fast travel there are some missions when you get them there's a ten minute commute to the start point.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 3, 2013)

Pac Man! It's shit.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 3, 2013)

8den said:


> Its the size and lack of fast travel there are some missions when you get them there's a ten minute commute to the start point.



Commuting, in games? FFS 

Defo GTA then.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2013)

The Sims. Neglect your chores and sleep because you're too busy getting your computer guy to do his chores and up for work on time. Plus it's boring once the novelty wears off.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2013)

kabbes said:


> I think you have a different definition of "rated" to the rest of us.



Is that the benchmark? I assumed it was based on how well they've sold.


----------



## Silva (Oct 3, 2013)

8den said:


> Its the size and lack of fast travel there are some missions when you get them there's a ten minute commute to the start point.


Oh, yeah, good call. If those missions had a checkpoint, eventually I'd be able to luck myself through, but the added travelling often pissed me off after a handfull of attempts.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2013)

golightly said:


> Diablo 3 was the biggest waste of money as far as I'm concerned.



Yeah, I'm failing to get into it tbh.


----------



## 8den (Oct 3, 2013)

Silva said:


> Oh, yeah, good call. If those missions had a checkpoint, eventually I'd be able to luck myself through, but the added travelling often pissed me off after a handfull of attempts.



Theres one particular mission In GTA SA which you get when you're in San Fierro and need to go to Los Santos to start it's just a massive ball ache to get to. Oh and what fucker decided on the excerise mini game in GTA SA, the "I'm sitting on my arse playing a computer game to make imaginary me buff", bullshit?


----------



## Silva (Oct 3, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> The Sims. Neglect your chores and sleep because you're too busy getting your computer guy to do his chores and up for work on time. Plus it's boring once the novelty wears off.


The Sims is only worth playing with the money cheats and then turn all characters into deranged millionaires. Once I made one with a huge mansion, but left it unfurnished. The guy lived in a shed on the back lot smaller than the master bedroom, with just a bed, toilet and fridge, and spent the whole day thinking about the futility of human life. Other decided to build a ant colony-like mansion, with long, windowless, narrow corridors and tiny rooms far from each other. He often got lost, and pissed and slept anywhere. A third neighbor spent his fortune building the ultimate pleasuredome, but his money ran out before he could finish the second floor, his living quarters. He slept on the luxurious couch and ate nothing but what he could steal from his neighbors. The final, instead of a house, had several well-furnished huts and a huge pool on the middle, like a tropical resort. However, they disliked doors, and so were being robbed frequently. For some reason, they never slept together in the master bedroom, but on the single rooms across their estate.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 3, 2013)

fen_boy said:


> I loved Arkham Asylum - I thought it was better than the reviews, it's probably nudging into my top ten games ever, but I couldn't be bothered with Arkham City.


Ohh you've made a serious mistake there.  City is at least three times as good.  Gameplay, freedom to do shit, depth.

Anyway...most over-rated...any Tomb Raider after the first one.


----------



## Epona (Oct 4, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Anyway...most over-rated...any Tomb Raider after the first one.



My OH is a massive Tomb Raider fan - his favourites are the original, and the recent one.  He says number 2 was a struggle to get through (because of boredom rather than difficulty), possibly the worst of the series.  He loves the one released earlier this year though, although a bit annoyed by the QTEs and some of the boss fight mechanics, he reckons it's great and it's one of his all time favourite games.  Have to be honest, watching him play it I'm tempted to have a go myself.


----------



## ivor biggun (Oct 4, 2013)

You do realise that these games are for teenagers?

I didn't read page 2 or 3 but without a doubt the most overrated games are those ones like mafia wars where there isn't actually a game you just have to wait until your energy refills so you can click on something, they aren't even games they are just experiments for rats


----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2013)

Skyrim. The fighting is mostly just shit. Don't like the environment either.


----------



## cypher79 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dark Souls. Shit graphics plus unbelievably difficult. Hated it.


----------



## Yata (Oct 7, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Star Wars Galaxies was a massive let down too


GTFO with that rubbish! unless you talking about the upgrades they did cause it did such after that but originally was probably the last good sandbox mmo I dont think anything else has come close since


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2013)

cypher79 said:


> Dark Souls. Shit graphics plus unbelievably difficult. Hated it.


You're just rubbish at it.


----------



## classicdish (Oct 7, 2013)

Reposted from the other thread - some games with big gaps between the reviewers' scores and the user scores (ie overrated by mainstream media reviewers compared with how normal gamers feel).

Fez critics 91% users 62%
Civ V critics 90% users 74%
GTA IV critics 90% users 61%
Empire Total War critics 90% users 68%
Mass Effect 3 critics 89% users 49%
Diablo 3 critics 88% users 38%
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 critics 86% users 39%
Far Cry 2 critics 85% users 56%
Total War Rome II critics 78% users 38%
SimCity critics 64% users 20%


----------



## captainmission (Oct 7, 2013)

classicdish said:


> Reposted from the other thread - some games with big gaps between the reviewers' scores and the user scores (ie overrated by mainstream media reviewers compared with how normal gamers feel).
> 
> Fez critics 91% users 62%
> Civ V critics 90% users 74%
> ...



Not that i want to defend games journalism, because it's by and large awful, but most of these low user scores come down to gamers using metacritic as a form of consumer activism. The developer said something they don't like, it had drm, sevres overloaded at launch, the ending is bad- whaa make us a new one etc.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 7, 2013)

Far Cry 2 _was _a terrible game. I wrote a review on here somewhere. Edit: here.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 7, 2013)

agree far cry 2 was a game i was so looking forward to, thank god they made it all better with far cry 3


----------



## classicdish (Oct 7, 2013)

captainmission said:


> Not that i want to defend games journalism, because it's by and large awful, but most of these low user scores come down to gamers using metacritic as a form of consumer activism. The developer said something they don't like, it had drm, sevres overloaded at launch, the ending is bad- whaa make us a new one etc.


If a game is unplayable or a right pain in the arse to play for whatever reason then a) media reviewers should take this into account in their reviews (to be fair, they sometimes do) and b) it is a good enough reason for people to be pissed off with a game. GTA4 is a good example of a PC port that didn't run properly for a significant number of people. I can't see any games on my list of examples where it simply came down to the developers 'saying' something fans didn't like?

It's true that Mass Effect 3 and Diablo 3 for example both suffered due to changes compared with previous games and how the existing fanbase seems to have reacted, but then again a lot of people will have gone out and spent full-price/premium and so feel let down. Actually all these games except one are pre-existing franchises, but again there are plenty of franchise games where there isn't such a big mis-match between the mainstream media review scores and the user scores.

I suppose another factor is that the media scores seem to range from 70% = poor to 100% = excellent (if you read the text that goes with them and look at how many of each decile you get) whereas user scores actually range from 0% = crap to 100% = excellent with 50% being 'average'


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 7, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> agree far cry 2 was a game i was so looking forward to, thank god they made it all better with far cry 3


i thought far cry 3 was shite as well, to be honest.


----------



## treelover (Oct 7, 2013)

Sacrilege I know, but Half LIfe 2, without the great mods, graphics were only so so, then again I played it well after launch so it would appear dated.


----------



## Silva (Oct 9, 2013)

classicdish said:


> I can't see any games on my list of examples where it simply came down to the developers 'saying' something fans didn't like?


Fez, maybe. Phil Fish is an idiot who never backed down or pass any chance for being an even bigger asshole even to people who liked Fez.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 10, 2013)

Yata said:


> GTFO with that rubbish! unless you talking about the upgrades they did cause it did such after that but originally was probably the last good sandbox mmo I dont think anything else has come close since




I just felt it offered nothing new at the time,  and it lacked a lot in the scenery department.   Definitely better MMO's around that time.

Each to their own though,  I feel with MMO's they will never be as good as the first one you played properly.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2013)

classicdish said:


> Reposted from the other thread - some games with big gaps between the reviewers' scores and the user scores (ie overrated by mainstream media reviewers compared with how normal gamers feel).
> 
> Fez critics 91% users 62%
> Civ V critics 90% users 74%
> ...



Just commenting on that list, I loved Civ IV, one of my favourite games of all time - I wasn't so keen on CIV V though, it just wasn't my thing really, and I was very disappointed with it (given that I'd been so looking forward to its release!)  I do get that other people like it, it just didn't provide what *I* want in a CIV game.  SP gameplay concerns aside, I also found it horrendously unstable and broken in MP (and we had to wait a long time for hotseat MP), which was a huge disappointment.  74% user score is extremely generous in my book.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 12, 2013)

Paul T said:


> i thought far cry 3 was shite as well, to be honest.



i wouldn't call it problem free  but i think calling it shit  is hyperbole.

It's core mechanics  of  free roaming  over a well designed terrain  with  colourful characters  and  a good variety of  weapons  and approaches   lifts  that game into the OK range  no matter it's faults.


the missions  had their mix of good and bad	of the good  one of the most memrobal  was the  weed farm one



just look at that.  is that really shite?

mediocre  i could accept (my personal rating  was  in the upper ranges of  good  but  i can accept  mediocre)  but shite?  nol   i would need a very good explanation of why it was shite.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2013)

classicdish said:


> It's true that Mass Effect 3 and Diablo 3 for example both suffered due to changes compared with previous games and how the existing fanbase seems to have reacted...



See for me, the change that I didn't like happened earlier with ME2 - it was just too FPS style for me to get into, and a big change from the original ME which was more rpg and which I love.  It's clearly a good game though (and I did play through it), just one that wasn't really my cup of tea.  I'd never say it was a bad game just because it wasn't what I wanted - it was obviously well executed for the type of game they wanted it to be, it pleased a lot of people, it just wasn't my sort of thing but that doesn't make it a bad game.

CIV V with its broken multiplayer was bad.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 12, 2013)

fifa - its becomes boring very quickly and is severely lacking on the fun element. 

There were much more entertaining footie games in the past - sensible world of soccer on the amiga has yet to be bettered IMO. The old coin op soccer games like kick and run and the sega one where you could do "super shot!" and flying, chest high tackles and get sent off were great too - and only 20p a pop.


----------



## 8den (Oct 13, 2013)

Chz said:


> Immediately coming to mind:
> 
> GTA IV (but the others were worthy)
> Bioshock Infinite (good, but not the fucking second coming)



Thats hype not the games fault, just finished it. Elegant violence and a barber shop playing "wouldn't it be nice"


> Angry. Fucking. Birds.



My wife's reaction to angry birds (is that fucking it?)

It's. A. Free. Game. It cant be over rated.


----------



## Silva (Oct 14, 2013)

8den said:


> My wife's reaction to angry birds (is that fucking it?)
> 
> It's. A. Free. Game. It cant be over rated.


It can't be over _priced_. But It can be over _rated_. It's a rip-off from other game, but designed to be as marketable as possible. But for some people, it's the ultimate accomplishment in gaming. I think the game was the second pivotal point of non-console portable gaming (the first was Snake on the 3310) and deserves a place on history, but it's not some brilliant gameplay concept that would change how games were made or stories told or anything like that.


----------



## poului (Oct 14, 2013)

Agree on Far Cry 2. Utter crap. The third installment on the other hand...

Surprised no-one's mentioned Doom 3 yet.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i wouldn't call it problem free  but i think calling it shit  is hyperbole.
> 
> It's core mechanics  of  free roaming  over a well designed terrain  with  colourful characters  and  a good variety of  weapons  and approaches   lifts  that game into the OK range  no matter it's faults.
> 
> ...



i thought that the way that the main character developed was ridiculous, his skills and abilities were far too good, far too quickly. too much collecting of things just for the sake of it. don't know, it just didn't grab me at all, went back a few times to try it out, but never really enjoyed it. ended up giving it to a pal.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 14, 2013)

yay ludonarrative dissonance.

i get not really  enjoying  it  but   with  so many actually  shit  games out there  does you  issues  with it  really merit a shit badge?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> yay ludonarrative dissonance.
> 
> i get not really  enjoying  it  but   with  so many actually  shit  games out there  does you  issues  with it  really merit a shit badge?


um, i think it was called having my own opinion, iirc


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 14, 2013)

having a personal negative  experience  is somewhat  separate from labeling something shit.


personally  i couldn't get into the godfather  but  i can at least tell it's not a shit film

do you really  think  the game is shit   or  do you just not enjoy it


i think those are two different things.


----------



## hendo (Oct 15, 2013)

GTA is as good as the reviewers said, and the idea of the exercise mini game (was that in GTA 3?) is utter genius. You sit there inactive on the sofa while your character goes to the gym. If you don't see the beauty of that..oh hell.   

Battlefield 2 is still great. Battlefield 3 has been ruined by the servers run by players forbidding ground to air missiles and such. Maddening.

Trying hard with Skyrim, but getting owned by random trolls is dull.

Also trying hard with Last of Us, but finding it depressing and frightening. Strangely linear. 

Rome Total War II and the way it's been reviewed is an utter scandal because for weeks the forums have been full of people saying its unplayable. And yet it got 90% plus, all over. I was going to buy a new PC just to play it, but now I think I won't.


----------



## golightly (Oct 15, 2013)

poului said:


> Surprised no-one's mentioned Doom 3 yet.


 
Good call.  It is one of my guilty pleasures when I want an easy, repetitive and undemanding fps.  It's one of those games where the only appeal was the graphics so has now lost even that.


----------



## Yata (Oct 15, 2013)

the 21CW tournaments for BF1942 and the mods/custom maps that enabled it to be so good were what made BF for me and with none of that being really available for the new BF that really killed it for me. if you look at how those tournaments used to work with the squads etc you can tell they took so much inspiration from the community but never really gave anything back. 
I mean, not even a year after the vietnam mod came out, they released an official vietnam expac :S


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 19, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> having a personal negative  experience  is somewhat  separate from labeling something shit.
> 
> 
> personally  i couldn't get into the godfather  but  i can at least tell it's not a shit film
> ...


fair point. i think it's generally more the latter i.e. i couldn't get on with it at all, rather than the former, i.e. it was shite from programming stage onwards.

but the high expectations maybe lead to bigger letdowns, so one's opinion becomes much stronger too.


----------



## Quartz (Oct 20, 2013)

poului said:


> Agree on Far Cry 2. Utter crap. The third installment on the other hand...
> 
> Surprised no-one's mentioned Doom 3 yet.



Never had black been rendered so well.


----------

